
Show HN: A platform to share your side project - sakofchit
https://sideprojects.net
======
smashthepants
The readme says that 'for profit' projects aren't allowed. Side projects can't
be created for the purpose of making money? I'm not sure I understand the
purpose of that restriction...

Other than that, looks awesome

~~~
sakofchit
Thanks! There's definitely no problem with making a bit of money through a
side project. Perhaps I worded it poorly, but that restriction was put in
place to prevent companies/established organizations from posting their
products on the platform as the site is meant for individuals to post their
side projects. I'll rephrase it, thanks for pointing it out.

------
sakofchit
Working on a side project is something a lot of us share. Whether it’s an open
source resource, a blog, etc., all ideas, as crazy as they are, have some sort
of potential. Yet one thing I've realized is that there's really no organized
service that's designed to allow you to share side projects and to garner
feedback on them.

That’s what sideprojects.net is. It’s a platform where you can share your side
projects and get feedback, ideas, and even support on them. It’s 100% free to
use as well :)

~~~
simplify
This is a great explanation and should be displayed somewhere on the site.

------
RobDukarski
@sakofchit just browsing from my phone but this seems like it's using the
Telescope platform (though I believe the name has since changed). Is it? I had
plans to use that to launch several side-projects back in college but felt
like practicing and working on rolling my own... Been busy with life and work
since so I have yet to truly launch anything.. ^.^'

~~~
sakofchit
It's VulcanJS now, but yeah I've forked it and have been working on it to make
it look/function better. Definitely a great framework to work with :)

------
mrmattyboy
I don't normally suggest things.. but this immediately screamed at me going to
the 'video' category..

I'd suggest if there aren't any posts for a given day, don't show it, so only
days with posts are displayed. And also, then populating a page (pagination-
wise) with X-amount of posts, rather than X amount of days, just to give a
more consistent experience between pages :)

Other than that, seems like a great idea :)

~~~
mrmattyboy
Also, I tried clicking on one of the projects and got a 404:
[https://sideprojects.net/out?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.producthu...](https://sideprojects.net/out?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.producthunt.com%2Fposts%2Fssl-
checker-tool)

~~~
mrmattyboy
_Correction_ : if I click on _any_ link to go to a project, I get a 302, which
doesn't redirect, with the text:

Not Found!

We're sorry; whatever you were looking for isn't here..

~~~
sakofchit
It appears to be a problem with Firefox and I'm yet to figure out what's
causing it since it works on my local environment fine. Try using a different
browser

~~~
mrmattyboy
Ah okay, cool. cheers :)

------
hotwire
Great project! there's definitely some interesting things to explore here.

I had an issue though, I clicked the top link on:

[https://sideprojects.net/posts/7YZPLbcugbCyf94GY/non-
vocal-m...](https://sideprojects.net/posts/7YZPLbcugbCyf94GY/non-vocal-music-
pomodoro-2x-focus)

to visit the site and it takes me to

[https://sideprojects.net/out?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.programme...](https://sideprojects.net/out?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.programmersmusic.com%2F)

which is 404. hope it's a quick fix :)

Have you listed this as your own side project on there? ;)

~~~
sakofchit
Yep, it's an issue with Firefox unfortunately. It'll work fine on any other
browser. I still haven't been able to pinpoint what's causing it since it
works perfectly fine on my local environment :(.

Haha, yeah I should probably post sideprojects.net on it as well :P

------
luizfzs
Whenever I click on a project, it leads to a page that says 'Not Found'. It
looks like the redirect is not working properly.

~~~
sakofchit
It's an issue with Firefox, try it with another browser for now.

------
craze3
Great Job Sakun! For those of you who don't know, this maker is only 18!
(Source:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/sideprojects](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/sideprojects))

Keep up the great work!

~~~
sakofchit
Thank you so much!!

------
sellingwebsite
Where do you source these projects from? Where did you find your first users?
And how do you keep spammers at bay?

~~~
sakofchit
Great question. This is a platform where users post their side projects. They
aren't being pulled from anywhere.

The first few users came from a public test on reddit as I wanted to see if
this would be something that people could see themselves using. The responses
I got were positive, so I went ahead and posted the website on several
different (relevant) subreddits before launching on ProductHunt on September
2nd.

I haven't had much of a spammer problem (yet), but there is a spam filter and
a cool-down preventing you from posting too much at once.

------
ehonda
Nice idea, I hope it does well.

~~~
sakofchit
Thanks!

------
albydarned
Just posted! Thanks for sharing.

~~~
sakofchit
Awesome! Thanks for posting it!

------
mister_hn
I thought side projects were shared on GitHub/GitLab/BitBucket...

~~~
sakofchit
It's hard to discover them, plus not everyone wants to make their side
projects open sourced :)

